
Consumer Trends That Destroyed Media’s Business Model - djug
https://mondaynote.com/the-consumer-trends-that-destroyed-medias-business-model-945941075557?source=rss----c537d80ed0a---4&gi=f3fd52688073
======
bobzankz
Interesting article on media business model. never really considered the
change from print to media content as much because I grew up with media print
my primary source of information which made this to be very eye opening.

